# wie....habe schreien hören



## spanien

Hola a todos,

alguien me podría explicar por qué el verbo de la siguiente oración se coloca en esa posición y no en la última como en cualquier O.Subordinada.



> Die Nachbarin schimpfte und schrie so, wie ich noch nie jemanden *habe* schreien hören.
> 
> Sería falso?
> Die Nachbarin schimpfte und schrie so, wie ich noch nie jemanden schreien hören *habe*.



Tb he pensado que se podría escribir en participio, pero supongo que será mejor escribirlo en infinitivo debido a que _hören_ es como un verbo semimodal. No se si será por eso.....

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, spanien.

Muy buena pregunta. 





> Die Nachbarin schimpfte und schrie so, wie ich noch nie jemanden *habe* schreien hören.
> 
> Sería falso?
> Die Nachbarin schimpfte und schrie so, wie ich noch nie jemanden schreien hören *habe*.


Las dos me suenan posibles/correctas, aunque creo que la primera se oye/dice más, por lo menos en mi entorno.

Es cierto que "lo normal" sería _schreien *ge*hört habe. _*?? (**)*No te puedo decir a qué particularidad del verbo _oír _se debe esta construcción, pero me imagino que será algo parecido a lo que se puede leer en esta página sobre _lassen_, que también es un verbo excepcional y, en determinadas condiciones, tiene un participio perfecto sin _ge-_ que *parece *ser nada más que un infinitivo.

_wie ich noch niemanden schreien hören habe/habe schreien hören_ suena algo más poético, enfatiza más que _wie ich noch niemanden schreien *ge*hört habe_, y quizá tiene incluso algo como un matiz de "subjuntivo".

Quizá se pueda comparar a la diferencia en castellano entre las frases.
_el grito más impresionante que *he *oído en mi vida_
y 
_el grito más impresionante que *haya *oído en mi vida._

Bueno, esperemos más respuestas.
______________________________________
*(**) EDIT: *ahora me entran dudas. 
Es cierto que mucha gente dice _ich habe sie schreien gehört_, pero no estoy segura si por eso está bien dicho; me suena mejor _habe schreien hören.

_ Acabo de consultar _Die Neue Gelbe__, Practicas de Gramática Alemana_, donde dice textualmente: 
_"Los verbos hören, lassen, sehen, helfen, se comportan como verbos modales en oraciones principales y subordinadas cuando se emplean con otros verbos."
_
Y como ejemplos para el perfecto aparecen:
_Du *hast *die Gefahr *kommen sehen*. 
Ich weiß, dass du die Gefahr *hast kommen sehen*._

Así, sin más comentarios respecto de la corrección o incorrección de otras posibilidades.

A ver qué dicen los demás.

Saludos


----------



## spanien

Hola Sigianga,

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, aunque sigo sin entender la posición del habe en la primera oración. 

 			 				Die Nachbarin schimpfte und schrie so, wie ich noch nie jemanden *habe* schreien hören.

Me parece que la traducción de haya+pp es hätten+pp (así traduzco el subjuntivo en alemán, o tb utilizando el presente simple ). En espanyol hay muchos tiempos verbales, y creo que no hay una traducción de todos los tiempos verbales al alemán  (o eso espero). Por eso casi siempre traduzco el pasado de subjuntivo por hätte/ wäre + pp.

A ver que dicen los demás sobre el tema.

Igualmente muchísimas gracias!!!!!!


Atentamente,

Myriam


----------



## uguban

Hola:

Cuando hay dos infinitivos + verbo conjugado en la subordinada, éste último va delante de los infinitivos. Es una regla fija así que la segunda frase que pusiste es incorrecta. Mayormente esta construcción se da con los verbos modales (y aquellos que funcionan igualmente en perfecto como 'hören, sehen' etc.). P.ej.: 'Ich weiß nicht, warum er das hätte tun sollen.'

Nota: Muchos alemanes se sienten inseguros al utilizar esta construcción, por lo que preferimos el pretérito con los verbos modales siempre que sea posible.

Saludos


----------



## spanien

Muchísimas gracias, Uguban; no tenía ni idea de esta regla.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias por la docta aclaración, uguban.





> Por eso casi siempre traduzco el pasado de subjuntivo por hätte/ wäre + pp.


*spanien*, ahora ya sabemos que aquí en principio no viene al tema, pero me refería al matiz de diferencia en castellano entre frases como 
_Esto es lo más ridículo que *he *oído jamás_. y _
Esto es lo más ridículo que *haya *oído jamás_.,

que no se puede traducir al alemán con _hätte_. Más bien añadiría quizá un _jemals _o algo parecido.

Saludos


----------

